# When does a child start to say his/her own name?



## DaisyO (Feb 3, 2011)

Just curious!


----------



## Buzzer Beater (Mar 5, 2009)

My dd says her name now at 18 months, and it's not an easy one- Georgia. Unfortunately she says she doesn't have many other words.


----------



## Angelorum (Aug 5, 2006)

hmmmm... Ds started calling himself 'baby' around 18 mo. Our nickname for him was babysize, so he heard that more often than his real name! By about 2 he started saying his real name, as I was endeavoring to drop his nickname so that he wouldn't get jealous/confused when we have another baby.


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

My 18mo isn't saying her name yet, it's also quite a difficult one. A friend's 20mo can say her own name.


----------



## Adaline'sMama (Apr 16, 2010)

DD has been saying her name since about 16 months, but its a super easy name to say "Ada". She likes to assign everything to a person, so if something belongs to her, or she thinks it does, she will show it to me and say "Dees Adas" (this, Ada's).


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

Forum crashing here, but I was just looking up this data for my kids because I'm teaching my language development class next term.

Neither of my kids were very early: Dd was 19 months and ds was 21 months. Ds went on to use his name to refer to himself almost exclusively for the next 4-6 months. Dd hardly ever did. She used pronouns. (That's actually typical for 2nd kids -- they hear the pronouns more often in a greater variety of contexts, so they figure them out earlier.)


----------



## MommyofNRM (Mar 10, 2011)

My ds (22 months) just started recently. He was referring to himself as "boy" but I've just been calling him by his name and now he repeats it. He answers to it but doesn't seem to know that it's "him". Btw his name is Nicholas and he says something like Nicky-is. Super cute.


----------



## Auraji (Sep 19, 2008)

DD had a million nicknames, we called her about 10 different ones in just one day. I think this delayed her learning her own name. She

s been saying it since I think 23m, she will sometimes answer people, but most of the time she says it when I'm playing games with her asking her if she's a cat, doggy.. She gets all mad and screams "IM SOPHIA!"


----------



## SomethingAnonymous (Feb 13, 2010)

My daughter could at 2, my son is 2 and 4 months and doesn't say his name, at least not clearly enough for me to notice if he does. Sounds like there is a big range : )


----------



## carmel23 (Jul 21, 2006)

My toddler said his name at 13 months...But he is a 4th and hears it *a lot* from his siblings, and also spoke very early in general.


----------



## Amanda1 (Jan 4, 2011)

DS is 18 months and has been saying it (kinda) for a few months now, He has lots of words for is age but there was one he always said and no one had any idea what he was saying...I've just realised in the last few days its his name....usualy said when he wants me to call him, when he's "hiding" (behind a sock or closing his eyes, hahaha). He'll start shouting Nannnnooooor (Connor), kind of like "hey mom!!! I'm hiding...come find me!!!!!"


----------



## sunnygir1 (Oct 8, 2007)

I think ds was close to 2 before he started saying it, but I can't remember for sure. His name is also a difficult one. He said "I" first, though, and I don't think dd did that. (I don't know how you all keep track of all this stuff. I feel like I'm not going to remember anything from this time in my life -- I'm so busy and exhausted!)


----------



## 4midablemama (Jul 29, 2010)

From what I remember, my son started saying his own name at around two. He's Silas (came out "Shy-yash" at first, it was so cute!) and I think the "s" at either end was tricky for him. He used my daughter's name, Bella ("Ees-beela" or "Bay-yah" at first) long before he said his own or used it on a regular basis.


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

My daughter will be 2 next month and doesn't say her name.

she's been slow to talk, but is rally picking up a lot now, just not her name!


----------



## Nicole730 (Feb 27, 2009)

My daughter started around 20 months. I'm not sure when my son did, but I feel like he was at least 2.


----------



## tooraloora (Oct 15, 2010)

DS is 16 months and started calling himself Bug (his nickname) about a week ago. It'll probably be awhile before he starts calling himself by his real name, since he doesn't hear it much. DD was my early bloomer, but didn't start calling herself by name until around 2, and no one understood what she was trying to say until around 5. I gave her a tough name for a little one to pronounce.


----------



## nilatti (Aug 5, 2010)

My son, also Silas, said his name around 14 months, but I'm not sure he means it as a word for himself. He scoots around the house chanting, "SIIIIIIIII-yas! SIIIIIIIIII-yas!"


----------



## mckittre (Jan 15, 2009)

Around 19 months. At which point he already was speaking in 4-5 word sentences, but called himself "you" all the time.


----------



## pranava (Aug 11, 2007)

At 16 months DS would look in the mirror and pat his chest and say his name - then kiss himself in the mirror







It was sooo cute! By 19 months he could say his first middle and last name and started calling his favorite adults by their first names plus his last name. He spoke about himself in third person until he was nearly 2. Then he started to figure out the first person pronouns.

He was a very early and PROLIFIC talker (I need earplugs!)


----------



## coldandsleepy (Aug 5, 2008)

My son started referring to himself in the third person before he would say "me" or "I"... I want to say it was around 18 months that he started doing it regularly. He has a very easy one syllable name though (Grey, though he doesn't say the r ) which I think helps.


----------



## Shannie77 (Jan 16, 2007)

My DD2 is 18 months and she has maybe 200 words or more... not really sure. She says "mine", and "me" if you ask "who wants..." She rarely says her name. She CAN say it but she doesn't really use it at all. She does however say her sisters name all the time "Everly"... although it sounds like "Ed-da-deee".


----------



## schlafmanko (Mar 15, 2011)

My daughter didn't do it until last month, at 25 months. She still calls herself "you" or "baby" more often than "Becca."


----------



## Aufilia (Jul 31, 2007)

It seems to me that DS started saying his name around 20ish months. He started saying his sister's first... or at least an approximation of it. Here at 26 months he doesn't say either name in a way that strangers can understand. He says "Ninen" for himself and "Eyne" for his sister (Vivian)


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

My DS probably started saying his name around 20 or 22 mos (he's 27 mos now). However, like a pp said, he has no idea it's his label. He seems to think it's a curse word.









He uses both his name and his nn (monkey), but neither one does he really know refers to him. If someone asks him what his name is he just looks at them.


----------



## rebecca10 (Dec 23, 2011)

My daughter started to refer to herself as "Ya Ya" at around 18 months, and she still does at 23 months. Not really sure where she got this since it doesn't sound anything like her actual name or any nickname we used, but it is sticking for now, and of course at this point we are all using it so who knows how long it will last. We might be calling her "Ya Ya" when she graduates high school


----------



## mommy212 (Mar 2, 2010)

DS has called himself 'baby' (it gets said a lot more than his name, Orion) for about 3 1/2 months. He is 2 years, 2 months old


----------



## ellemenope (Jul 11, 2009)

Maybe 17 months. DD was using all pronouns correctly before 19 months, and so we never went through the third person referrals.


----------

